# Leistungsdiagnostik in Braunschweig?



## Sahnie (8. Juli 2005)

Hat einer von euch schon einmal in Braunschweig oben genannte durchführen lassen? Das Städtische Klinikum bietet so etwas an, leider sind die Informationen auf der Page etwas dünn. Meinem Kardiologen und seinen Angestellten traue ich sowas nicht zu. Sollte schon professionell sein.

Also raus mit den Informazzis Sportsfreunde.


----------



## Bsepic (9. Juli 2005)

Die TU bietet glaube ich auch sowas an.
Vielleicht sind die Informationen im Intranet des Klinikums besser. Ich versuche mal welche zu bekommen. Ich melde mich dann wieder.

zu deinem Profil:
Ort: Kulturstadt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bsepic (9. Juli 2005)

mist Doppelposting


----------



## Simmel (9. Juli 2005)

oder mal hier reinschauen http://www.intro-wolfsburg.de/. Das ist zwar in Wolfsburg (ist ja fast BS), aber die Homepage macht einen interessanten Eindruck.


----------



## FlatterAugust (10. Juli 2005)

Simmel schrieb:
			
		

> oder mal hier reinschauen http://www.intro-wolfsburg.de/. Das ist zwar in Wolfsburg (ist ja fast BS), aber die Homepage macht einen interessanten Eindruck.



Kann ich empfehlen.  
gruzBAM


----------



## Tourenfahrer (12. Juli 2005)

Auch ich war schon im INTRO WOB.
Dr. Albrecht ist selbst erfolgreicher Triathlet (Iron- man- Teilnehmer), kennt Sportler- spezifische Probleme.
Vor allem kannst, bzw. musst Du Dein eigenes Rad mitbringen, was wenig Raum für Verfälschungen lässt.
Preiswert ist er zudem auch noch.

Gruss Dirk


----------



## Sahnie (12. Juli 2005)

Dann werde ich den Knaben mal für die Saisonvorbereitung in Betracht ziehen. Aber schon komisch, dass es scheinbar in Braunschweig nix gibt.


----------



## Bsepic (13. Juli 2005)

Also selbst im Intranet sind die Informationen nicht reichhaltiger.
Fahr lieber nach WOB


----------



## FlatterAugust (14. Juli 2005)

Sahnie schrieb:
			
		

> ...... Aber schon komisch, dass es scheinbar in Braunschweig nix gibt.



Die Nachfrage regelt halt das Angebot.    Wo nix is, is nix  .

gruzBAM


----------

